

Discussion on porting node's JSDOM to the Browser - JSGuru
https://github.com/tmpvar/jsdom/issues/245

======
tlrobinson
Yet another sockpuppet account from Marak
(<https://twitter.com/maraksquires/status/81591561602863104>)

